# Need Some Tips For Fishing The Senko



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

Last year I wanted to add the Senko to my bag of tricks but got so frustrated I gave up on it but maybe some of you guys can help. I just don't get it so here are a few question.

1. First of all I fish mainly reservoirs which means fishing structure in somewhat deeper water. Even the shoreline areas drop off rather quickly and there is a lack of vegetation. Is the Senko even a good bait in this situation?

2. The pros say you want it to fall straight down and keep a semi-tight line and watch the line for any movement. What is a semi-tight line? When I used what I thought was a semi-tight line I was sure it wasn't dropping straight down.

3. Even on a slack line the braid I use lays on top of the water. Even that I would think would keep it from falling straight down. What's the best line to use with the Senko?

4. It seems like even a slight breeze makes the Senko impossible to fish. Any tips?

5. And finally it seems a yellow colored fluorocarbon would be the best option for this technique but I just don't know. Any suggestions?

Thanks a lot for any replies!!!!


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

It's a boring bait to fish that will catch fish in just about any condition. If you are used to imparting action to your bait, it's going to be hard to fish. I've found that it is most effective in clear water. It excels in vegetation too but of course clear water is part of why there are weeds. All the people that seem to swear by a senko religiously fish clear water or lakes with vegetation.

I fish MN waters and all those guys have senkos tied on. You can toss it in holes in pads or just drag it across the tops of weeds and let it fall into holes. Of course if you fish around here, you'll notice that not too many of our lakes are setup like that. I'd much rather toss a jig around here than a senko. 

I do like to bubba shot a wacky senko. It works fairly well for me as I can probe deep water without waiting for it to fall. Dock fishing with a senko is pretty effective too.

I prefer flourocarbon with senkos as you do need slack line and flouro is more sensitive than braid on slack line. Braid is good when it's tight, but not when slack.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

A Senko is good pretty much anywhere, but for me and the way I fish them, they can present problems on certain types of lakes. I fish Senkos weightless 99% of the time. That means most of the time I'm fishing them in 6' of water or less, and almost always around some sort of cover, be it weeds, laydowns, docks, etc ... 

Also, it's subtle action, lack of flash, lack of discernible vibration means that for me, it's a bait I only use when water clarity offers 1 1/2' or more of visibility. The more sparse the cover, the clearer I want the water to be. The reason I feel it's better in clearer water is because of its lack of attraction qualities. It doesn't thump, it doesn't make sound, so a fish has to see it in order to know where it is.

It's also a bait that I've had more success with when fishing it slow. Which is why for me, it's a bait I fish around cover. I have a hard time fishing a Senko slow when I'm not fishing it around cover. The exceptions to that would be if I were fishing a Senko on a Carolina rig, or if I were fishing one for smallmouth bass.

Concerning the fall of the bait. IMO it really depends on the conditions and the cover, if any, that are being fished. If you're fishing specific targets and dirtier water, you definitely want it falling as straight down as possible. That means a pretty slack line. And it means that you'll also want to feed line to it as it falls. I fish Senkos on a pretty slack line, meaning there is a good belly in the line. If you're fishing clearer and more open water, then its falling straight down isn't as important.

What the best line is for fishing a Senko is a matter of personal opinion. And in my opinion, for most situations it would be fluorocarbon. Actually, the only time I wouldn't use fluorocarbon is if I wanted the slowest fall possible. In that case I'd use regular mono, or braid. The fact that fluorocarbon sinks means the bait will fall truer when fished around targets. And it means the bait will fall faster, and be easier to fish in deeper water. As with any bait, if you want it fall faster or slower, just change line diameters. 

Tips for fishing a Senko in a breeze ... if at all possible keep your rod and your line directly down wind. That will eliminate any sideways motion caused by a cross wind. Besides that, I really don't have any sure fire ways to make facing a cross wind easier.

And lastly as far as a visible line being better for fishing a Senko .... I'd say no. But then again I'm a person that considers a visible line as a negative factor. I know others will disagree. Since a lot of bites on Senkos aren't much more than seeing your line move. If you have trouble seeing a clear line, then by all means, use a line you can see.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

The only time I target bass is in very early spring before the catfish start turning on. I'm a creek guy and for the past 10 or so years all I've ever used was a Texas rigged 4" black senko. The main reason of using a bullet weight is because of current in creeks and I also don't have a lot of trouble on windy days. Like mentioned, I use flourocarbon line because it sinks and it's very sensitive. I don't understand how it's a "boring" bait? Also check into the design of senkos if you have some free time. It's pretty cool how much vibration those baits give off in the water.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

The Senko will catch fish in all depths and under any conditions. It seems like you you are fishing mostly middle to deep water. The only thing I would add to the comments already listed is to use the nail type weights that you insert into the Senko. You can insert them in different areas to impart different actions to the bait. This will help you with reaching the deeper areas and maintaining a sense of feel for the lure also.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Just for a bit of difference...

I have come to like fishing a senko style worm. I like to move around alot and want to cover a lot of water, but have had to learn to fish a senko efectively for my style.

I used the weedless Gamatsu wacky hooks. Two black nylon weed guards and heavy guage hook. A bit larger than some but I have not had issues with hook up, break offs, or missed bites at all. The heavier guage wire gives a little more weight and it appears to get down a bit faster, but not fast enough to say medium rate of fall versus a slow rate.

If I need to get deeper, I will use a 1/32oz bullet weight that I can pinch on the line or around the hook shank.

When fishing then I had to learn that your first cast and fall is the longest part of the retrieve. You have to will yourself to wait for it to hit bottom. I use at least a 7' rod, so when I move the bait I jerk the rod tip from 7 to 11. I hold high until it hit bottom again and slowly reel the tip back to 7 again. Then repeat.

I use flouro as stated above, and for the same reasons. Hiwever, if my line has any memory, I wont even attempt it. Semi-tight line to me means the line can have a small bow in it but not enough that the line isn't hanging straight. Hope that helped a little....


----------



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

Mr. A said:


> I use flouro as stated above, and for the same reasons. Hiwever, if my line has any memory, I wont even attempt it. Semi-tight line to me means the line can have a small bow in it but not enough that the line isn't hanging straight. Hope that helped a little....


Thanks everyone for the replies.

Mr. A
You state you use fluoro but then say you won't attempt it if your line has any memory. What fluoro doesn't have any memory?

Also I'm intrigued with a line that has a higher visibility for the fisherman. Anyone use Trilene Vanish Transition Fluorocarbon on a baitcaster? It's gold in color but supposedly looses the color under water.


----------



## jake222 (Dec 26, 2014)

Geary Yamamoto has the best senkos you can buy in my opinion


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Shaggy said:


> Thanks everyone for the replies.
> 
> Mr. A
> You state you use fluoro but then say you won't attempt it if your line has any memory. What fluoro doesn't have any memory?
> ...


I do use flouro, Sunline Sniper FC to be exact, and it does not have memory. What I am talking about is the line needs to hang almost limp no kinks or waves/curves. I will admit that in colder weather the flouro is not as good as in warmer weather, but you'll have that.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Jake ... there is only one Senko, and as you said it is Gary Yamamoto's company who makes it. Sadly that name has become pretty much a generic name for that style of bait, which is actually a stick worm. You're right though.... the Senko is pretty much hands down the best stick worm. 

Shaggy .... I've never used the Transition but my dad and my one tournament partner do. They seem to like it a lot. As far as the color, like you said it's gold with a fluorescent blue glow to it. It's still visible under water, but not to terribly bad. But it is more visible than a clear non fluorescent fluorocarbon line.


----------



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

Mr. A said:


> I do use flouro, Sunline Sniper FC to be exact, and it does not have memory. What I am talking about is the line needs to hang almost limp no kinks or waves/curves. I will admit that in colder weather the flouro is not as good as in warmer weather, but you'll have that.


Thanks,
The Sunline Sniper FC was on my short list of FC lines to give a try.


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

My fav lure is the senko or stick style worm so I will chime in. When I go bass fishing it's the first lure I throw. I have 2 main colors watermelon with red flake and blue gill which is kind of blue gray with gold, silver and blue specks. These colors pull bass from Kentucky to Canada.

To your questions, YES this lure is perfect for the type of fishing locations your describing.
As for the "pros" stating fish it straight down on slack line, that is correct. You want enough line slack so a fish won't feel resistance but tight enough that you can feel the weigh of the lure just by raising your rod tip. 

As for line I use suffix 832 20 lb straight to Gamaktsu hooks texas rigged. 

Just cast, wait, reel up slack ,twitch twitch reel up slack wait. A lot of times I get bit just by doing nothing. It's not uncommon to make a cast then my phone rings, I'm not fishing I'm on the phone then " hang on let me catch this fish"

Don't worry if a little line floats it can help in detecting a bite. Just be sure to reel down the slack before setting the hook otherwise you will wiff.

Senkos are not cranks or spinner baits, they are slow easy meals bass don't have to chase and can't resist.

Good Luck


----------



## jake222 (Dec 26, 2014)

I use them to pitch in ponds to the outsides of mats


----------



## Nate In Parma Hts (Jul 4, 2014)

If you want to use braid, I believe SpiderWire makes some sort of sinking "FlouroBraid." Possibly their Stealth line. Saw it on either Cabelas or Bass Pro, but didn't investigate it any further. Might be worth giving a shot. 

I'm not sure if it's a new offering, or been around a while. Anyone tried the stuff yet?


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I don't know about the Spiderwire line mentioned, but I do know that Tuffline makes a braided line they call Hevicore. It has a fluorocarbon core, and is 40% heavier than their standard braid.


----------



## got'm (Sep 21, 2014)

Yamamoto's are VERY over rated! Check out case plastics magic sticks! They are cheaper and WAY better! Check out their web site I promise you will not be disappointed! Way saltier!! Makes them a bit heavier and easier to throw too! Only ones I use!


----------



## 188ranger (Jan 27, 2015)

line..Berkley Vanish Transition-gold...12lb test on casting rig. I normally use a weedless wacky rig; 3/0 Eagle Claw weedless hook(no barbs)249 style I think, o ring on senko, slide hook between o ring and senko. cast and let sink..do nothing or better yet have a backlash...bite is usually a tick feel or line just moves....tighten up to pressure and set the hook. I'm not afraid to throw or pitch this into anything. In windy conditions, if i just doesn't feel right, set the hook !!!


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

All good suggestions below ! I like to fish it impaled with a weedless type hook(eagle claw,Gama,owner) wacky style. which ever one you prefer and then I add a B or BB shot on the line just above the knot. This gives it a tad bit faster fall and will help you out with the "feel" of the bait but not over power it. Good luck 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

